
Using AI to diagnose skin cancer - jbsimpson
http://biosky.co/using-ai-to-diagnose-skin-cancer/
======
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13484372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13484372)

